# Igo-w3



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Note to anyone trying a IGO-W3... get the air hole flow story waxed before you put drip's of juice in the tank! In my hurry to try it I left the air draw far too open for my style of vaping but non the less the vape on the dual coils that came with the system was pretty damn good and I'm starting to understand the dripping story... obviously I have gotten to love it on my REO but in my quest to learn more about this hobby of ours I need to test everything.

Seems pretty simple!



Actually you can remove the chimney and alter the air draw no problem... the lip is quite high and you can actually twist the chimney around to get your desired airflow...

I can't really get the device to have a tight enough airdraw for my liking but the flavour is great... It's gonna be interesting when I do my own coils with cotton.

The drip tip has a wobble which is a pet hate of mine but I can live with it...

This whole button at the bottom takes some getting used to and it seems silly (to me anyway) to have a bottom button when you really want to stand the device upright to stop juice leaking and the button is on the bottom and you think it may go off by itself. Oooo discovery time... the Magneto has a ring you can twist to lock the button! 

She looks pretty good on the Magneto!



At a reasonable price of R199 it's not a bad dripper to play with!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/igo-w3-stainless-steel-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer.html

More when I start making coils for it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/4/14)

All the best with it Rob!
Love your adventures
She looks good on the mech - I assume thats the Magneto


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Silver said:


> All the best with it Rob!
> Love your adventures
> She looks good on the mech - I assume thats the Magneto



It is indeed a Magneto Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

Rob the Magneto was my first mech, and I haven't found any of my RBAs that are heavy enough to compress the button when left standing vertically.

Can't say the same for the chi-you or nemesis. With a dripper on top there is no danger of it going off, promise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

Try that default coil Rob, it really isnt bad


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Try that default coil Rob, it really isnt bad



I did... it's a pretty good vape actually! There is definitely something to this whole dripping!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

